# queston about onesies for post spay



## Sunnie (Dec 19, 2011)

*question about onesies for post spay*

Cali is probably being spayed as we speak. 

I bought her a bunch of onesies yesterday....I tried one on to get her a little used to it, cutting off the snap parts...but then I read elsewhere to either keep snaps and cut a hole for tail, or put it on backwards and unsnap the middle snap and put the tail through that...

so now I'm thoroughly confused. What is the best way to put it on her for post spay? She still pees about every 2 hours, although we don't mind undoing snaps for that, at least by day when we are home.

help. and thanks!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I put them on upside down, there is more coverage of the area with stitches, and snap it up. That is what keeps it on. I am not too sure about the tail part, the only one I had to use it on, Marmalade, has no tail. lol Oh, and because of the way the shoulders are, some have had to pin it there. There is a good chance you won't need them, out of 14 dogs fixed, only Marmalade wouldnt leave the stiches alone for the first two days. After that, she didn't need anything.


----------



## Sunnie (Dec 19, 2011)

Well, Cali definitely has a tail, so that won't work. 

Just got the call that she's out of surgery. :: major phew moment ::

Got a few more hours to figure this out...


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Best of luck on her spay, my little boy, Pepe, is getting neutered today. I won't see him until tomorrow. 

I think just a slit will work, just big enough to stick her tail out.


----------



## Sunnie (Dec 19, 2011)

thanks! I go get her in a little less than 2 hours. When I can report back, I will, but I'm pretty sure it's gonna be nonstop cuddle time once she's home, unless she just wants to be left alone.  

Good luck with Pepe!


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

good luck! can i ask where you got the onesies from? as im looking for some when tills has her surgery whenever that will be LOL


----------



## Sunnie (Dec 19, 2011)

I went to babies 'r us...not the cheapest, but the closest/easiest for me to get to. Came in a 4 pack.


----------



## Sunnie (Dec 19, 2011)

What she wears is the least of my problems now. Got her home okay and got her to hand eat agood spoonful or so but now if I try to even gently pat her back she yelps and snaps as of to bite me. Yet if I move a couple of feet away she comes over to lay next to me. So sad and pathetic.


----------



## Sunnie (Dec 19, 2011)

P.s. they have her in a small soft flexible plastic sided paper cone collar. Pics to follow..


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Glad to hear she is home and everything went well. 

I know it is not a spay but when Jaxx was neutered we used a onsie because he absolutely hated the plastic cone. I still put the plastic cone on him at night but during the day he just had a onsie on.

I did put it on upside down and I cut a small hole in his so that his tail could go through it.


----------



## Sunnie (Dec 19, 2011)

Here she is pretty soon after she got home yesterday. 










This cone is better than the old hard plastic ones.

But she's still playing the total drama princess. Was a rough night. After I first set down at home yesterday, for hours she wouldn't let us touch her without yelping, jerking, and snapping her head around. So we let her be...but then if whoever was with her moved even a few feet away, she's gingerly walk over and lay down next to us. So pathetic, so sad. My poor baby.

She ate 2 spoonfuls, about an hour spaced apart, right after she got home, which was great. But by the time she was due to take her pain med, it was a no-go.  She did, after a few hours, started drinking a ton of water, but didn't pee until after I went to bed. (Daddy stayed downstairs with her. He said shortly after I went to bed, at around 11:30, she got up and peed, and peed a TON.) But as of when I went to work, that was the only time she peed. She did go to him on the sofa once during the night and licked his hand. She moved to another burrow bed away from the pee pad/urine, after she pottied. 

This morning, she gave my hand love licks, but was still milking it, laying like a sleepy-head, buried in her burrow bed. 

Hubby is working from home for her today. Hopefully, she's eating a good breakfast, as we speak.


----------



## Sunnie (Dec 19, 2011)

Only ate about a teaspoon of food this morning, but at least got the pain med dose in it. Still only wants to sleep. I'm trying not to freak out, but not perking up as she should.


----------



## DKT113 (Nov 26, 2011)

We are having our spay now & I have a onesie at home to use as dog and kitty figured out how to get cone off kitty 2 months ago with her spay. Still have the cone (and an inflatable one as well), but explained to the vet I am going to go the onesie route, if needed. 

Hope she perks up and gets back to herself soon. Best of luck to Pepe as well.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

This is perfectly normal. I get Pepe at noon today and when I bring him home, he will sleep all the rest of the day and eat very little. I love that he stays the night and is more recovered before I get him back, but he will still be recovering from the anesthesia and surgery and will sleep A LOT. It may take her a day or two to poo because they were inside her manipulating things and it takes that long for everything to start moving again. Give her time and you take a deep breath.  She will be fine. She will eat when she's hungry. Mine never get pain pills, I feel they need to feel the pain a bit so they don't overdo it. She did have major surgery remember, it will take a few days to be back to normal.



DKT113 said:


> Hope she perks up and gets back to herself soon. Best of luck to Pepe as well.


Thank you, I can't wait to pick up my little man, I miss him. Best of luck on your little one, too.


----------



## Sunnie (Dec 19, 2011)

thanks SO much. Daddy got another full tablespoon of food in her, so I'm feeling better. It's good I'm not home to smother her, I think (until tonight.  )

again, thank you!


----------



## Sunnie (Dec 19, 2011)

I am very happy and relieved to report that Cali is much closer to acting normal. Moving around, wanting to play a little...still moving a little gingerly, but a HUGE improvement. Eating better, and went potty and poop when we took her out around 5:30. YAY!


----------



## DKT113 (Nov 26, 2011)

Glad to hear she is on the mend, will watch for update on Pepe tomorrow ~ 
Ours did as well as expected. Tonight she has been in both her Onesie & little coma, but I did put her out and she tinkled & as instructed she was given and ate half her nightly meal and took pain med with a piece of boiled chicken. Held everything in but has really just slept all night ~ except for when her kitty friend tried to comfort her. You could tell she wanted to play but didn't have it in her to do so. Am going to see if she is up to working tomorrow, I am fairly certain she will be, but if she takes a left or is too sore we'll stay home tomorrow. 

Just nice to see everyone's making it through ~ it's really encouraging to those on the fence about it & I firmly believe for so many different reasons it's the best choice that can be made for a medically sound pet. 

Make sure to let us know how Pepe ~ sending him good vibes


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Glad to hear she is doing well. I dread having Holly spayed almost worried about it being so small but she is 6 months and well her first heat will be coming way to soon for me.


----------



## DKT113 (Nov 26, 2011)

Everyone here last night was in panic mode ~ just so afraid of having her go under ~ we've had so many animals spayed/ neutered ~ but it was different with her ~ guessing because she is sooo small to us (almost 6 pounds). Relief when I got the call & I was able to tell her when I picked her up I was sorry, I knew what she was going through as I had been there myself... so at least she "knew" I could relate  She has wagged her tail all night happy to be with her people in her bed ~ hopefully tomorrow she feels a little better. Fingers crossed for Holly ~ and you


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Pepe has to be different, I guess. He came home and peed and would not settle. I put him in a crate to sleep and he screamed the 'chihuahua scream of death' and howled until I took him back out. Who would have thought such noise could come out of such a tiny dog. lol Then he wanted to go outside and sun bathe for a while. Finally he stretched out on my arm and we both took a nap. He's walked around a bit, had a few bites of food and is back sleeping on my lap. He's not paid any attention to his surgery site at all.


----------



## Sunnie (Dec 19, 2011)

Cali had a good evening, EXCEPT she fully refuses any attempt to feed her any medicine. She can pick it out of honey, peanut butter, cheese, her favorite treat, and food. Unlike last night, she would not tolerate the honey at all, in fact shortly after the lick of it, after much shaking of her head and dribbling, ended up spitting up clear foam that was the leftover honey, I figure. Shortly after that she did eat a smaller amount than usual of her regular food, that I left untainted with medicine. Last thing I want is her not trusting her own food. (she's always been finicky enough anyhow.) She's approaching 48 hours after surgery, and if she won't eat the medicine, can't force her because the body jerking away from it would be more hurtful than the medicine helpful, I think. She did let out a little yelp when her daddy picked her up tonight, twice, and I know she wasn't yelping earlier today, so that's the result of no pain meds. Oh well. We'll see how the night goes. Definitely improved, but not what I would call out of the woods. and man oh man did she unleash some hideous sun demon farts late this evening while in my lap while I was watching TV. LOL

Glad your two are doing ok!!


----------



## Sunnie (Dec 19, 2011)

Well, 15 days later and Cali is completely back to normal! Yay!!! Thanks so much for all the input and words of encouragement during the trying couple of days for both of us!


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Good to hear she is back to her normal self


----------



## Sunnie (Dec 19, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Just go with the flow. She is letting you know what is comfortable for her right now. I know you want to hold her, and cuddle, BUT she doesn't want that for now. I generally let my pups tell me what they want. Zarita, made me bring water, and food TO her in her bed.!! Didn't want to move much. Emmie was in the pen, and generally didn't want to do much either for the first few days. Then it was No! don't do that, No don't try and jump down from the couch, there are stairs! NO NO NO! They get well VERY fast. Don't have human traits! Sue


----------

